# Vintage Head Badges Photos



## catfish (Apr 9, 2012)

What's the coolest head badge you have? and Why? Post some photos.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is my favorite badge. Hans Johnsen Company was founded in 1903 and located here in Dallas Texas. They celebrated their 100th anniversary in 2003 and are still going strong. (They are one of my vendors at the bike shop).

The Longhorn badge is from the teens. It is a Maltese cross like the Racycle badge. Interesting thing is Hans Johnsen was a Miami/Racycle distributor, so I suspect that Miami helped them design this badge. 






I recently found a teens era Miami built bike with the same badge on it.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 9, 2012)

Great badge, story and pics!


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a shame you're not interested in chainrings because in England we've had some great ones... very distinctive...

Here's the Rudge sitting to the left of me in the living room 





Everyone seems to know the 'herons head' by Raleigh, but that's what makes our bikes more distinctive than the head badge. Back in the 20's-50's when every bike looked identical, and every bike was black, it was the chainring that manufacturers here concentrated on so that, as with the one above, if you saw the 'hand' symbol you knew it was a Rudge


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2012)

That is a cool badge! 



sm2501 said:


> Here is my favorite badge. Hans Johnsen Company was founded in 1903 and located here in Dallas Texas. They celebrated their 100th anniversary in 2003 and are still going strong. (They are one of my vendors at the bike shop).
> 
> The Longhorn badge is from the teens. It is a Maltese cross like the Racycle badge. Interesting thing is Hans Johnsen was a Miami/Racycle distributor, so I suspect that Miami helped them design this badge.
> 
> ...


----------



## barracuda (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if it's really the coolest I have, but I love the Tribune badge because it's the marque ridden by Mile-A-Minute Murphy  when he set his famous speed record in 1899. At least, I'm pretty sure it is.





What I wouldn't give for the shirt he's wearing in this shot:


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2012)

barracuda said:


> I don't know if it's really the coolest I have, but I love the Tribune badge because it's the marque ridden by Mile-A-Minute Murphy  when he set his famous speed record in 1899. At least, I'm pretty sure it is.
> 
> View attachment 48514
> 
> ...




That's cool.


----------



## serg (Apr 14, 2012)

This from my collection


----------



## sam (Apr 14, 2012)

1918 Columbia Military badge---bought from France


----------



## sam (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe the rarest badge on a bike today.
It's a paper badge from about 1974--75 BMX era.
Reported to be an early prototype Murphy&Littlejohn---before Littlejohn/Murphy
4 known frames--this is the only one that is original.


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the one on my 59 Mercury eventhough it doesn't have those cool edges or not all still there.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 15, 2012)

*NW patrol*

i would have to say my NW patrol badge just becouse it cost me a small fortune...

or my small flying star


----------



## sam (Apr 16, 2012)

Hay Catfish,you started this thread---you augh to have some really cool ones!---we're waiting----sam


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool badges. 







Hey it's Constable Benton Fraser from Due South lol.


----------



## Untitled (Apr 17, 2012)

The Admiral Schwinn Badge- Rarity
The Lincoln Badge for the- Rarity in shape and condition


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 17, 2012)

sam said:


> Hay Catfish,you started this thread---you augh to have some really cool ones!---we're waiting----sam




I agree Ed...your turn...what's your favorite???


----------



## jedijoe59 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think this might be a rare head badge. "Ridewell by Woodwell", it's from a 1936 Cleveland Welding Bicycle.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2012)

sam said:


> Hay Catfish,you started this thread---you augh to have some really cool ones!---we're waiting----sam




Ok. Here are some of my favorites, and some rare ones.   Catfish

View attachment 49150View attachment 49151View attachment 49152View attachment 49153View attachment 49154


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's some Colson badges.  


View attachment 49161


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 18, 2012)

*Vintage Head Badge Photos*















IT'S VERY DIFFICULT to pick out just one favorite badge.  Know what i mean ??           .......... patric cafaro


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 49191View attachment 49192View attachment 49193View attachment 49194View attachment 49195View attachment 49196
> 
> IT'S VERY DIFFICULT to pick out just one favorite badge.  Know what i mean ??           .......... patric cafaro




Patric,    I know what you mean..... I have a badge I've been trying to get for years.....   Catfish


----------



## jwm (Apr 19, 2012)

Old Schwinn badge

JWM


----------



## sam (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks,Ed&Pat those were very cool!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw a couple of these in Ed's collection. Not super rare but super cool


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ccmerz (Apr 22, 2012)

Circa 1920 badge with parts of the cloisonne "filling" missing. Still a thing of beauty.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 25, 2012)

CCMERZ ... The only HYSLOP bicycle i've ever seen was in ANN ARBOR at the Spring Swap Meet a few years ago ... the ride was a DAVIS Motorbike (Davis 1892 thru 1922) ... 
looking to be of 1917 thru 1922 vintage.  It's possible to go to that site ... and peep the bicycles displayed by year.  In addition to the bicycles taking a prize .. are the rides 
that are also on display.  One has to peep by year .. once the peeper is on the site.  This little adventure will be time consuming .. but the peeper can download to personal 
folders many pics of unusual rides.  This type of behavior drives my wife of 43 years koo-koo .... i likes to take my teacup-pot belly pig for walks ... and when we walk by the 
apple tree .. i likes to hold her up so that she can smell every budding flower.    My wife always says, "That's an insanely-stupid waste of time !!!"  My usual response is , 
"What's time to a pig ??!!" 

.................. patric


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 28, 2012)

*Not the best condition but...*

These are probably the favorites of my small collection. The Evinrude is semi-local to me so that makes it cool


----------



## sam (Apr 29, 2012)

*One more for the MEAD fans at the CABE*

How many other Chicago bicycle companies also built bikes overseas in the teens?


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cool Mead!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 29, 2012)

some of you have some really cool and rare badges!
this has to be one of my favourites of the ones I have.


----------



## axsepul (Jul 30, 2012)

nice collection


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 30, 2012)

*A few different ones*

The Hackett Diamond is cloisonne style, actually glass filled, from the 1890's.
I just want to see the Iroqois bike...

GenuineRides


----------



## chitown (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's another version of the Joe's 50 yr Flyer... with one of my favorite quotes:

"A GUN IS A DANGEROUS WEAPON

SO IS A BAD BRAKE"

View attachment 59617


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Polar Bear badge*

Not my favorites but I think they're cool.  I should take more pictures of my badges soon.


 
Polar Bear, (Sold)




Shelby Supreme (NFS)




Eagle Gamble (Sold)




Monark Rocket (Sold)


----------



## Sulley (Jul 31, 2012)

From my wifes 1963 JC Higgins bike.  Sulley


----------



## axsepul (Jul 31, 2012)

Sulley said:


> From my wifes 1963 JC Higgins bike.  Sulley




Cool badge


----------



## axsepul (Jul 31, 2012)

chitown said:


> Here's another version of the Joe's 50 yr Flyer... with one of my favorite quotes:
> 
> "A GUN IS A DANGEROUS WEAPON
> 
> ...




Very cool. This one made me smile! ! !


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2012)

The Hackett Diamond badge is very cool! Let me know if you ever want to sell it.





GenuineRides said:


> The Hackett Diamond is cloisonne style, actually glass filled, from the 1890's.
> I just want to see the Iroqois bike...
> 
> GenuineRides


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Here are a few more.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2013)

My best are attached to bikes. Pre and Postwar clipper badges.









All my others are in a case. I really like the "Klicker" Badge. Came off a Simmons Hardware Colson Snaptank.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 26, 2013)

Found this one in the closet today.


----------



## dogdart (Nov 29, 2013)

*Applecore*



  Joeseph Woodwill Hardware Co. , From my hometown


----------



## Handyman (Dec 1, 2013)

*Lovell Special Badge*

This has to be my favorite badge.................from a very original 1898-02 Iver Johnson "Lovell Special" board track racer.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 1, 2013)

Handyman said:


> This has to be my favorite badge.................from a very original 1898-02 Iver Johnson "Lovell Special" board track racer.View attachment 125212




That's my old bike!!!! …. ( Handyman might be owner - Pete? )

Here's some more pics …. enjoy


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 3, 2013)

This badge was on my Schwinn Black Phantom.
Not sure if this is correct for this bike.





For me this is the rarest :




It's from the Schwinn Aerocycle. This glass lens
was mounted on the front of the tank . Inside the tank were the
batteries that would  power the light thru the lens.
This was the closest thing to a "badge" on this rare beauty.


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


>




You need this badge. It's a little nicer than the one you have.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 3, 2013)

*Headbadge*

The niagara badge on my 20s motobike 

 he put his name on it


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2013)

For me this is the rarest :




It's from the Schwinn Aerocycle. This glass lens
was mounted on the front of the tank . Inside the tank were the
batteries that would  power the light thru the lens.
This was the closest thing to a "badge" on this rare beauty.[/QUOTE]

 Let me know, if you ever want to part with that little gem.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a champion and another...
View attachment 125756View attachment 125757


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 8, 2013)

Not head badges but a couple you don't see everyday.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry here is the other one.


----------



## Kevintothej (Dec 8, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 6, 2014)

TexStar by kersten.jason, on Flickr


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 7, 2014)

*Sieg Westminster*

I like this one because it's a Wisconsin bike.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

Great badge Ivo!!!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 7, 2014)

*Early L.A.W.*

a personal registration badge with L.A.W. insignia. Walter Branche helped me identify it, maybe he will share more info here.


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2014)

Here are a few.


----------



## dfa242 (May 3, 2014)

Here's one I hadn't seen before.


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Here's one I hadn't seen before.
> 
> View attachment 149543




Very nice Dean!


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 3, 2014)

catfish said:


> Here are a few. View attachment 149542




Wow.  Welcome to Miami!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cl222 (May 3, 2014)

No ones posted this one yet.


----------



## onecatahula (May 4, 2014)

Here are some of my favorite Schwinn badges . . 
(not sure if Cherokee is Schwinn)


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 29, 2014)

*bump*

Looking at that other badge thread, thought I would bump this one again, some nice ones I'd like to have in here.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 29, 2014)

I really like the Clipper one


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 29, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I really like the Clipper one




Yes, I do too. In a weak moment I traded it to onecatahula.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 29, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> Yes, I do too. In a weak moment I traded it to onecatahula.



I to am also curious about the northwest patrol Lincoln style you mentioned in the other thread that Shaun has or had. I had to read it a few times to make sure I wasn't reading it wrong


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2014)

He are a few.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 29, 2014)

catfish said:


> He are a few.....



I think I see a lion badge and one of them weird big world badges...if I squint


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I think I see a lion badge and one of them weird big world badges...if I squint




Yea, it's in there....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 29, 2014)

Nothing fancy but this is my favorite badge... don't know why...just is...maybe cause of the detail..... I like the bubble version too


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2014)

This is one of mine.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 29, 2014)

catfish said:


> This is one of mine.



Haha....wonder who that is!


----------



## axsepul (Oct 29, 2014)

catfish said:


> This is one of mine.



Nice


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 29, 2014)

*me too*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I to am also curious about the northwest patrol Lincoln style you mentioned in the other thread that Shaun has or had. I had to read it a few times to make sure I wasn't reading it wrong




I'm saying if no one has a picture, it doesn't exist.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 30, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> Yes, I do too. In a weak moment I traded it to onecatahula.




Here are some Schwinn badges:
(with a little help from aasmitty757, catfish and sm2501)


----------



## axsepul (Oct 30, 2014)

onecatahula said:


> Here are some Schwinn badges:
> (with a little help from aasmitty757, catfish and sm2501)



Nice.  Never seen a blue northwest patrol badge


My Tapatalk Signature[HIDE] http://youtu.be/53ovtKPdrPE 
http://youtu.be/FQCgnR5M_So





[/HIDE]


----------



## Iverider (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm partial to this badge.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

catfish said:


> He are a few.....




Can you post a close up of the Rollfast on the right hand side row 3 from the bottom?

Ive never seen one like tht before


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2014)

bikiba said:


> Can you post a close up of the Rollfast on the right hand side row 3 from the bottom?
> 
> Ive never seen one like tht before




You mean this one?


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

catfish said:


> You mean this one?




tht is a cool one

i meant this one


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2014)

bikiba said:


> tht is a cool one
> 
> i meant this one




I'd have to dig it out.,


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

catfish said:


> I'd have to dig it out.,




it is ok if it is a pain... is it a rollfast? do you know approximately when? i havent seen that one before


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2014)

bikiba said:


> it is ok if it is a pain... is it a rollfast? do you know approximately when? i havent seen that one before




It is a Rollfast. "Rollfast Deluxe". Late 30s I think.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2014)

catfish, what is your preference?

1) Dough bait

2) Blood bait

3) cream corn kernals

4) wadded-up Wonder bread

5) woims

6) leeches


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 9, 2014)

*Hickory badge*

I think my most valuable badge


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2014)

ADKBIKES said:


> I think my most valuable badge




Yea that is a good one.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 9, 2014)

My latest find is an early copper Liberty badge on the left. It has some porcelain damage but otherwise it's in pretty decent shape. The later version on the right is shown for comparison of the detail in the embossing.


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2014)

bricycle said:


> catfish, what is your preference?




It all depends on what I'm doing....


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2014)

not a real good pic,but one of my favorites cause its on 1 of only 2 known safticycle bikes left


----------



## 39zep (Nov 10, 2014)

*Head Badge Photos*

My contribution....


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2014)

39zep said:


> My contribution....




Nice contribution!


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Here are a few..... And yes. I owned all of these! Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

.........................


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

...........................


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

......................


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 31, 2015)

*vintage head bages*

here is a couple i have  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Real Bluebird badge


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 5, 2015)

Picked up a few new ones . . .
(thanks for the Tiger, Catfish)


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2015)

I found an old cd with pics of some headbadges I used to have


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 18, 2015)

I believe this to be 1920's or earlier.  Never been able to find history on it.


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## axsepul (Dec 28, 2015)

Awesome badges


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Dec 29, 2015)

Native New Englanders


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 29, 2015)

1933


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## blasterracing (Dec 30, 2015)

My Shelby Flyer badges.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 30, 2015)

Holy badge Batman!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## sm2501 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 31, 2015)

Part Of My Shelby Badge Collection.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 1, 2016)

Speaking of Texas badges...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 1, 2016)

Manufacturer of early "name plates"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Very cool!



sm2501 said:


> Manufacturer of early "name plates"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 1, 2016)

LaFrance badges, one from Davis and one from Huffman.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 1, 2016)

The rarest Rocket badge!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 2, 2016)

*2 of my favorite*

1930's Lovell Diamond un-used aluminum art deco. And the 1900 Iver Johnson


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2016)

*Vintage headbadges*

1924 and 1930.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2016)

WOW!
 Keep it up, guys.
 You are renewing my faith in headbadges.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm hanging a few badges from the ceiling...I'm about 1/2 done.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2016)

*Vintage head badge photos*

1936 rowletts fox. Sorry about the crappy pic.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> I'm hanging a few badges from the ceiling...I'm about 1/2 done.




too cool! When I was collecting badges I wanted to build wooden frames with dowels so 2x+ as many badges could be displayed, creating a fun interactive way to view them....another one of those ideas that remained just that


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2016)

How 'bout we see the badge on that Commander?


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> How 'bout we see the badge on that Commander?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> View attachment 262753




Oh Mama!!! Thanks Scott!!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 2, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> I'm hanging a few badges from the ceiling...I'm about 1/2 done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Can't wait to see them and your new room in person, very nice Scott!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 2, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 262749



I like that Lincoln 





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 3, 2016)

You beat me to it Scott 
Some CWC badges in my collection, most purchased through Scott M

























And the CWC badges on two of my bikes


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 3, 2016)

And one more of my bikes. I couldn't add another post above


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 3, 2016)

*Ivel*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 3, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> *Ivel*





*Holy Crap, Don ... puh - leeze post fotos of that Ivel bicycle
in the Antique Bicycles pre 1933 section.

Last time I peeped that machine was maybe 1995 in Dayton.*


Thank you - Don !!


....... patric


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2016)

............................



sm2501 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 8, 2016)

Is it safe to assume that Catfish and Scott M own most of the badges in the U.S. ??   Way cool to see, I enjoy the Diamond ones for sure.


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2016)

Scott bought a lot of badges from me. 

  Catfish



ivrjhnsn said:


> Is it safe to assume that Catfish and Scott M own most of the badges in the U.S. ??   Way cool to see, I enjoy the Diamond ones for sure.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh, it's Texas badge day...I didn't get the memo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> Oh, it's Texas badge day...I didn't get the memo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)

oops . .


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 9, 2016)

Wait til you see my New York collection...or Catfish's California collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 9, 2016)

I wasn't going to say anything about that.... But since it's out there, I guess I'll have to post some photos. 



sm2501 said:


> Wait til you see my Catfish's California collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have NEVER seen that Highway King before...WOWZER!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone come across a Green ACE ?


----------



## catfish (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't give away all my secrets at once. I like to keep people guessing. 



sm2501 said:


> I have NEVER seen that Highway King before...WOWZER!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> I can't give away all my secrets at once. I like to keep people guessing.




That's cause your a Man of Mystery Catfish ! !


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought a few new badges at MLC Spring meet last year but not much since then. Obama care cost me $12,500 in 2015 before it paid a dime in claims.
Some of these are from that swap meet and some are some old favorites. Can't hold a candle to Catfish, Scott, and Pete to name a few.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 9, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> I have NEVER seen that Highway King before...WOWZER!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I still haven't seen it! It's invisible.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 264415





You win !


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 10, 2016)

How about Indians ? ?

Patric, where are you . . .


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2016)

onecatahula said:


> You win !


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## blasterracing (Jan 13, 2016)

Shelby Ideal


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2016)

Ed, did you steal my camera?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 15, 2016)

aasmitty757 said:


> I bought a few new badges at MLC Spring meet last year but not much since then. Obama care cost me $12,500 in 2015 before it paid a dime in claims.
> Some of these are from that swap meet and some are some old favorites. Can't hold a candle to Catfish, Scott, and Pete to name a few.




Kim,
That's gotta be the nicest collection of Joe's badges in the Western World ! ! 
I've never seen that one on the right.
Well done.


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice! I wonder how he found them all. Must have taken a long time. 



onecatahula said:


> Kim,
> That's gotta be the nicest collection of Joe's badges in the Western World ! !
> I've never seen that one on the right.
> Well done.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 16, 2016)

catfish said:


> Very nice! I wonder how he found them all. Must have taken a long time.




Not as long as one might think. You just have to have the right friends and be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Cool!




aasmitty757 said:


> Not as long as one might think. You just have to have the right friends and be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 16, 2016)

aasmitty757 said:


> You just have to have the right friends and be in the right place at the right time.






*Thank You - Kim !!*


......... patric


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 18, 2016)

*All Original - NOS - Found To Be Missing Bottle Cap Feature - Possibly a Discard ... *



*Thank You, again - CABE member dmk441 !!*


.............  patric


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 18, 2016)

My Autocycle Whizzer badged beck and Gregg hardware Atlanta ga. Found this catalog a week later with same year bike in it.

Both badge and catalog say Dixie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 19, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 266492
> 
> View attachment 266493




   Landry's bikeshop is still in business and going strong,although not with the original owners


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 20, 2016)

WOW no  wonder there's so many bikes without head badges!
I'm not sure mine is worthy, but it fits my new bike
first badge I've ever bought


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Handyman (Jan 22, 2016)

Can it possibly get any better than an NOS Iver Johnson badge in GOLD !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Can it possibly get any better than an NOS Iver Johnson badge in GOLD !!  Pete in FitchburgView attachment 279442




Very Nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2016)

I posted this one in the Schwinn badge thread, but I suppose it ought to be included here as well.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't make out what the last badge says at the top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 22, 2016)

I just got all these. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)

Steel Elgin badge


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 29, 2016)

1890's AJ Rummel arms co

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2016)

Not a pretty one but a badge nonetheless. There are differences in these Elgin badges that are often overlooked.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 5, 2016)

This one on my latest bicycle purchase, a TOC Chainless. More pictures of the bike to come in the antique forum.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> This one on my latest bicycle purchase, a TOC Chainless. More pictures of the bike to come in the antique forum.
> 
> View attachment 282824





Ken,
    I can't wait to see the rest of this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2016)

This one reminds me of the extreme disappointment I had on Christmas morning 1972.


rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 283080 View attachment 283081 View attachment 283082 View attachment 283083


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## dodgerblue (Feb 11, 2016)

Some of these badges are like museum stuff . I wish I had the bikes that these badges came off of .


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 12, 2016)

dodgerblue said:


> Some of these badges are like museum stuff . I wish I had the bikes that these badges came off of .




I hear that! All the badges I collected were bought loose, many NOS, I never pulled one from a bike to add to the pile. Someone did tho...


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I hear that! All the badges I collected were bought loose, many NOS, I never pulled one from a bike to add to the pile. Someone did tho...




I've bought whole bikes just to get the badge. But over the years I think I have helped people find more badges to finish their bikes, than badges I have taken off bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2016)

I like your SigPic, Ed.
Brings a whole new meaning to Rap-A-Newy


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I like your SigPic, Ed.
> Brings a whole new meaning to Rap-A-Newy




Thanks. That was form the last time I was there. I've been there seven times. Going back this year too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 27, 2016)

My 1935 Hawthorne badge


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2016)

My favorite Badge was placed in a Collection to be admired...


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2016)

That is great badge!


tripple3 said:


> My favorite Badge was placed in a Collection to be admired...
> View attachment 293588


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 9, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> My favorite Badge was placed in a Collection to be admired...
> View attachment 293588





*And admire it I do.  The frame is a mystery, too.

Balloon-tire .. split crankcase ... girl's machine
made from a boy's frame at the factory.  

Original paint ... but, look at the ''tells'' that it
was a boy's model.

...... patric



 

 

 

 *


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2016)

Very kool, but I also like "Sky Pilot" by Eric Burdon and The Animals


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 14, 2016)

Should be on macro Monday, but it's a great badge pic! ( I think )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 20, 2016)

My Westfield built *Emblem*...or so I was told. I've never seen another Emble like it. I hope somebody here can share a light about those mistery bicycles.


----------



## mrg (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 21, 2016)

Elmira Arms Co. And Columbia Built? TruSport.

Todd


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 298391



Hawk had no maker info?


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2016)

No. Just what you see. 


bricycle said:


> Hawk had no maker info?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 28, 2016)

x


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 28, 2016)

x


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 28, 2016)

x


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 28, 2016)

x


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 28, 2016)

x


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 28, 2016)

x


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 28, 2016)

....Shelby Pirate badge 1940


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)

All real Rocket Bike badges. This was from a get together with some other Rocket Bike owners.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## O.B.G. (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2016)

D.P. Harris/Snyder 30's


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 4, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> Here is my favorite badge. Hans Johnsen Company was founded in 1903 and located here in Dallas Texas. They celebrated their 100th anniversary in 2003 and are still going strong. (They are one of my vendors at the bike shop).
> 
> The Longhorn badge is from the teens. It is a Maltese cross like the Racycle badge. Interesting thing is Hans Johnsen was a Miami/Racycle distributor, so I suspect that Miami helped them design this badge.
> 
> ...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 10, 2016)

1936 Shelby Traveller


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking for this head badge > need it for a restoration I'm doing..

FOWLER


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2016)

My Road Master collection.


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2016)

Some of my favorite Shelbys


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 302814



That looks familiar


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2016)

Dean has this one


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2016)

_


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2016)

Westfield


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Dean has this one
> 
> View attachment 305085




Funny you should mention that, Jim - I put it in the truck last night for Copake - time for it to find a new home.  Do you remember how long ago that was when I bought it?  My mind is gone.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 14, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Funny you should mention that, Jim - I put it in the truck last night for Copake - time for it to find a new home.  Do you remember how long ago that was when I bought it?  My mind is gone.





dfa242 said:


> Funny you should mention that, Jim - I put it in the truck last night for Copake - time for it to find a new home.  Do you remember how long ago that was when I bought it?  My mind is gone.



I'll take it Dean.  I'm guessing 8-10 years ago


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> I'll take it Dean.  I'm guessing 8-10 years ago



Cool - it belongs in NH.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's one I'm getting--and a bike comes with it! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)

1936 Westfield


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 18, 2016)

Ed, any of your badges take 4 holes?


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)

Cleveland.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 18, 2016)

thanks cat!


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)

bricycle said:


> thanks cat!




Happy to help!


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 19, 2016)

B&G Flyer. Beck and Gregg hardware ATL Ga.

On an Evans Colson. 

I stripped the badged off the bike and kept it. Bike was rough. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Apr 21, 2016)

NOS, including screws.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## jkent (Apr 26, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 308423 View attachment 308424 View attachment 308425



Man I love that badge.
Very nice.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

1950 Columbia


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 3, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 3, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Gerrit (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Gerrit (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2016)

SOFTFM V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 19, 2016)

My favorite from my stable: 1956 Royal Prince Hercules.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2016)

My Rochester 

 
My Raleigh


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Brian R. (Dec 9, 2016)

This badge is from a c.1896/97 left-hand drive Crawford, imported to Canada with a special badge for E.C.Hill & Co. I don't know which of the two companies was responsible for the "Speed Queen" name.


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Dec 10, 2016)

Here's a few









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 11, 2016)

Almost a head badge. This little gem mounts on the side of the backbone of an 1881 Columbia Standard.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 11, 2016)

Look at the abbrieviation for March!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Brian R. (Dec 11, 2016)

After the merger of five companies in 1899 to create Canada Cycle and Motor, CCM had the Canadian rights to the Gendron name. The Gendron model 855 appears in the 1918 CCM catalogue. The badge says Weston, a town now within Toronto's city limits, where CCM built a new factory in 1917. Perhaps the fancy style of this badge was starting to look dated by the late teens(?)


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

catfish said:


> What's the coolest head badge you have? and Why? Post some photos.



 I don't know my favorite. It depends on the day, my mood and what the latest coolest badge is?


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2017)

cl222 said:


> No ones posted this one yet.



I have that one! It's beautiful!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 25, 2017)

Recently purchased Badges.  I really like the Speedway!!  Barry


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2017)

60's VINDEC, U.K.


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 28, 2017)

catfish said:


> Some of my favorite Shelbys
> View attachment 305082 View attachment 305082



Love that Lindy badge!


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 24, 2017)

courtesy @mike j


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 259516
> 
> View attachment 259517
> 
> ...



Ever seen a bike with that badge? Do you know if it's Twin Falls Idaho or what? Thanks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 280820 View attachment 280821 View attachment 280822 View attachment 280823



Have you seen that on a Schwinn? Thanks, Barry


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 2, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Ever seen a bike with that badge? Do you know if it's Twin Falls Idaho or what? Thanks! Barry




Sorry, don't know which Twin Falls, don't recall seeing one on a bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 2, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Have you seen that on a Schwinn? Thanks, Barry




hhmmm...maybe?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Dec 3, 2017)

First it’s not a metal badge, water transfer decal with no clear coat. Yes, you could destroy it with your thumbnail. Second, Redskin, the bike’s color is a dusty red. Third, a relatively unknown bike.


----------



## Springer Tom (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 4, 2017)

This head badge is at the Pontiac Oakland Museum in Pontiac Illinois. The curator would like to find out any information about the bike it would have come off. Pictures would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 4, 2017)

I love this one! I don't know what kind of bike it came off.


Any information, let me know.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2018)

I like this one!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)

I really like this one! It was put out for the 100th anniversary of The George Worthington Cimpany!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)

Another pretty cool badge with almost like a baked in glass inlay? I have two of them I liked them so much! LOl


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)

I like the two contrasts on these!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2018)

Scott sold me this cool badge today! I've been looking for this one for a very long time. Lots of finish and paint so you know what it was supposed look like. I love when you find them in this shape. Thanks Scott! Barry




___________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2018)

Bought this tonight off ebay. Beautiful, great price and pretty rare. Barry



 
________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

I got the Rick badge mounted in my type tray today. I just have say thanks to Paul again! It looks great displayed!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 18, 2018)

I coulldn't believe my eyes when this popped up a couple minutes ago on ebay! I bought it as fast as I could. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 18, 2018)

The thing I like the most about the Chicago badge, is that it's an original for sure!  LOL


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks Scott! 
I still can't find anything about this badge in my research, but at least I have one now.  Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2018)

I got the Chicago badge today. I bent it around a dowel to get its shape back. It looks better than the photo on ebay. I can't believe it popped up for sale. Not bad for a Mr. Grant!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 23, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 759489



Beautiful badge! Barry


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 23, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Beautiful badge! Barry



Came on my prewar Schwinn cantilever


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 23, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Came on my prewar Schwinn cantilever



Cool! Are you working on the bike? I'd love to see photos. Barry


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 24, 2018)

I


catfish said:


> View attachment 759506



Nothing Runs Like a Deere!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 25, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 759489



Not sure but I've been told this is a rare badge, I've only seen one other and I own it.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 25, 2018)

aasmitty757 said:


> Not sure but I've been told this is a rare badge, I've only seen one other and I own it.



I love it Smitty! The badges with old Airplanes on them are cool!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 26, 2018)

Another ebay badge. I've been looking for this one for a looong time. It had to be the right one/low enough price. I like it! I think if I wash it and clean it up just a little, it will look great.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks Scott!



Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2018)

You don't see this color combo very often.



 
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 15, 2018)

and so it goes


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 789367



LOL, That's where I got my Lexington, Commander & Challenger badges. That was a cool collection!


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 790091



Beautiful badges! I wish I couldn't bought them all.


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Apr 17, 2018)

@Tommydale provided to me this "extra" badge he had for my 1933 flyer project..


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 790676



I'm looking for a couple of those badges.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Post some real rare Schwinn badges for me.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Post some real rare Schwinn badges for me.




No. You'll have to do your own homework....


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

Great photos catfish! I thought if I kept posting photos, I'd see some cool ones. Now I need to go back and look at all of them.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 790795



I'd like one of those Bolles badges, I have the other style and think they'd look cool together.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 790804



Cool colors on the Packard badge.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)

View attachment 790808


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 790805



You don't happen to have a close up of the Ace Special?


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> You don't happen to have a close up of the Ace Special?




When I'm ready to sell it, I'll post one.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 790834



I'd like to have that one.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2018)

catfish said:


> When I'm ready to sell it, I'll post one.



Thanks!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2018)

I think the name Zephyr is cool and it's my latest purchase.



Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 790669



Howdy, how are you catfish? Have you ever seen bicycle with this badge, or heard anything about the outfit that sold them? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 25, 2018)

Check out these two Albright's badges. I was going to sell one of them, but noticed they're slightly different. Checkout the train. Now I'm going to keep both of them. Check it out.
The first badge came from my friend Paul Genero. Barry


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2018)

Here’s two I’m looking for more info on, better yet I’d like to find the bikes to put them on!! P.J. Maley & CO in New Haven CT.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2018)

Who is this guys? D.P. Harris? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

Picked this up yesterday


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 868162



Is that a L.W. Keenan badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

_I thought this was a pretty cool Keenan badge.





_


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 868162



Have you ever seen a Keenan badge on a Schwinn?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

Catfish,

When I first found some of the Keenan badges, I thought they might be Schwinn because of being held on with screws. All of the photos were up close shots, so you couldn't tell what kind of bike it was. Then I found some photos of bikes with the badges. So far they've all been other brands of bikes. I know this doesn't mean anything, as you know, most outfits sold all several brands of bikes at one time or another.  I thought maybe you might know? Thanks Catfish, Barry


----------



## Kato (Sep 13, 2018)

My Chicago Flyer.......


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Catfish,
> 
> When I first found some of the Keenan badges, I thought they might be Schwinn because of being held on with screws. All of the photos were up close shots, so you couldn't tell what kind of bike it was. Then I found some photos of bikes with the badges. So far they've all been other brands of bikes. I know this doesn't mean anything, as you know, most outfits sold all several brands of bikes at one time or another.  I thought maybe you might know? Thanks Catfish, Barry




Looks like they are on Westfields, Colsons, and CWC bikes.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> Looks like they are on Westfields, Colsons, and CWC bikes.



Yes sir, maybe some day I'll find a Schwinn? Are you coming to the Iron Ranch Swap Meet? Barry


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Yes sir, maybe some day I'll find a Schwinn? Are you coming to the Iron Ranch Swap Meet? Barry




Maybe...


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> Maybe...



I'll look forward to meeting you.                  Maybe...


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 21, 2018)

I picked this up on eaby, it was so nice when I got it, I thought maybe it was a repop?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't know what brand bikes used this badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2018)

For some reason, I sure love these things.


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2018)

The sun was going down, so I had a hard time taking a good photo.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 21, 2018)

Just a quick bump, I think my all time favorite is Catfish's Miami/Sam-Sco badge











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2018)

Here's the AMC after a little cleaning. I love it!


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 23, 2018)

Amazing! I found one of these that wasn't nos with the red paint flaking off the letters.



I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 23, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 888632



That's funny! I bought three of those badges. Check them out. Barry

Ed, Did you find that badge to take a photo of?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

Anyone know anything about this one?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 25, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Anyone know anything about this one?
> View attachment 889436



Here is some info about Samuel Cupples...






https://books.google.com/books/content?i.d.=zOobAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA254&img=1&zoom=3&hl=en&sig=ACfU3U2lutGyeWVuw1YLgnHlQWe1FcFXpw&ci=121,790,377,130&edge=0


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Here is some info about Samuel Cupples...does not appear to be a Schwinn distributor...
> 
> https://books.google.com/books/content?i.d.=zOobAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA254&img=1&zoom=3&hl=en&sig=ACfU3U2lutGyeWVuw1YLgnHlQWe1FcFXpw&ci=121,790,377,130&edge=0
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I appreciate that! Barry


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> That's funny! I bought three of those badges. Check them out. Barry
> 
> Ed, Did you find that badge to take a photo of?
> View attachment 888658
> ...



No.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

catfish said:


> No.



Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

I'll post a better photo when I get this one.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2018)

Check out how big the Cupples badge is compared to the standard Schwinn oval badge. 2 13/16" hole spacing on the Cupples and 2 3/16" on the Road King.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

I've seen Lack's Zephyr before, but thought this shape was interesting.


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2018)

Anyone know anything about this badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 13, 2018)

Gus Batat & Son, Schwinn Tulane badge
New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 14, 2018)

Garantie......


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## sm2501 (Dec 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Anyone know anything about this badge?
> 
> View attachment 918848



Hans Johnsen Company is still in business in Dallas. They are one of my vendors. I have a little 12" bike from the 30's with this badge. Here's another one of their badges from the teens.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 14, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Hans Johnsen Company is still in business in Dallas. They are one of my vendors. I have a little 12" bike from the 30's with this badge. Here's another one of their badges from the teens.
> 
> View attachment 919034



Thanks Scott! Do you know if they ever sold Schwinn? Thanks, Barry


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks Scott! Do you know if they ever sold Schwinn? Thanks, Barry




Yes, they were a Schwinn distributor until the 1970's.


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 14, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Yes, they were a Schwinn distributor until the 1970's.



Cool! I didn't waste my money. Barry


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## 99 bikes (Dec 16, 2018)

A recent acquisition. 

Sadly the frameset has seen far better days but the badge survived nicely.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

99 bikes said:


> A recent acquisition.
> 
> Sadly the frameset has seen far better days but the badge survived nicely.
> 
> View attachment 920219



Cool bike! It looks like it could be a tall frame Schwinn. Barry


----------



## 99 bikes (Dec 16, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool bike! It looks like it could be a tall frame Schwinn. Barry



It's a big one.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

That's it! I have one also, mine is a 1934 Excelsior tall frame. I need the correct seat, bars, a drop stand & a rack. Cool bikes. Barry


----------



## 99 bikes (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow, same year/model bike for sure. Your's is looking awesome!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 16, 2018)

Haven't seen these two yet.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

I love the "The Rocket".


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 18, 2018)

Ha Ha Ha

I guess they must have wanted the badge bad, somebody cut the head tube right off the bike


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2018)

Check this Schwinn badge out! I just got the bike in the mail today. I've seen Schwinn badges come a long ways around the head tube before, but this badge wraps further around the head tube than any others I've seen. It goes back so far, it looks like it touched the tank.

I'm always looking for any cool looking badge that catches my eye.
PM or email me at graydiana@att.net   Thanks, Barry


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Feb 20, 2019)

------

Italy, part I






































-----


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 21, 2019)

Anyone know what year(s) this Tru-Test badge would have been used? I’ve seen several other T-T badges but have not seen one like this before


----------



## juvela (Feb 21, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Anyone know what year(s) this Tru-Test badge would have been used? I’ve seen several other T-T badges but have not seen one like this before
> 
> View attachment 952434




-----

That's a dandy one.  

LUV this picture with the fasteners in the foreground!  

-----


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 21, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> That's a dandy one.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Took me about 2 hours to get this head badge off without damaging the badge or rivets.  The frame was toast so after taking fork off I drilled 2 holes in the head tube so I could get a long punch to the back of the rivets.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 21, 2019)

36 Rollfast,


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Anyone know what year(s) this Tru-Test badge would have been used? I’ve seen several other T-T badges but have not seen one like this before
> 
> View attachment 952434



I don't know when it was used, but here's another photo for you.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Feb 25, 2019)

-----

France, I





































-----


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2019)

On a 1945 lightweight CWC


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 3, 2019)

Picked this one up today. Louisville Cycle Supply sure has a lot of different badge designs!


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## sm2501 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 13, 2019)

I wish the whole badge was there, but it is a Racer head badge. Maybe I'll find a better one some day.




I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Apr 3, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Is that a L.W. Keenan badge?



It is! That's the same badge as on my late '41 and my early '42 L.W. Keenan Columbias. My early '41 has a different badge (see avatar ).

Jason


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2019)

1934 Schwinn Lawlor's




I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I saw a couple of these in Ed's collection. Not super rare but super cool
> 
> View attachment 49338
> 
> ...



Can I like this more than once?


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2019)

Reflector badge standard on top of the line but a Safety option on my 39 3 gill RoadMaster.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jul 5, 2019)

-----

Windsor (of France)

1930 & 1936 -










The respective machines -










-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)

@barnyguey


----------



## oldy57 (Jul 6, 2019)

Some nice Canadian badges.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 6, 2019)

oldy57 said:


> Some nice Canadian badges.
> View attachment 1026500
> 
> View attachment 1026501
> ...



I love the Goodrich badge. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks Pete!






I'm always looking for head badge. Thank you. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com

By my book "The Many Faces of Schwinn" at:

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you Scott! Beautiful badge!





Buy the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn" at     www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks Pete!




www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2019)

barneyguey53@gmail.com


www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks Pete! Beautiful! I mean beautiful!!




I'm always looking for badges.

barneyguey53@gmail.com

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm always looking for badges.

barneyguey53@gmail.com

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm always looking for badges.

barneyguey53@gmail.com

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 13, 2019)

Rusty72 said:


> View attachment 1042687



I would like to commend you on your collection of chief badges. Very few collectors have even one as nice as yours, that I've seen, unless it is one of the only three that was reproduced.
Most of you heavy hitters already know I recently sold my collection, I felt like it was time. However, I did keep some that were only sold to me from dear friends that I could not part with.  Some I had to let go to make the deal.
Just to name a few...Patric, Ed, Scott, Pete, Bike and Barry.
I am attaching a picture of my three different Chiefs that I cherish and I still own.  
Two are very similar in color but the faces are different, I believe Patric told me it is referred to as Big Nose.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 13, 2019)

aasmitty757 said:


> I would like to commend you on your collection of chief badges. Very few collectors have even one as nice as yours, that I've seen, unless it is one of the only three that was reproduced.
> Most of you heavy hitters already know I recently sold my collection, I felt like it was time. However, I did keep some that were only sold to me from dear friends that I could not part with.  Some I had to let go to make the deal.
> Just to name a few...Patric, Ed, Scott, Pete, Bike and Barry.
> I am attaching a picture of my three different Chiefs that I cherish and I still own.
> ...



Beautiful!!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is a Jupiter badge on a 39 DX.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 15, 2019)

Got this in the mail today, it's the second one I've seen. I think they're pretty rare.




barneyguey53@gmail.com

The Many Faces of Schwinn book for sale here on the Cabe or at www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## TrustRust (Aug 19, 2019)

VIAREX


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2019)

I was all kinds of excited to buy this today. Thanks to fellow Cabe member* szathmarig *for pointing it out to me yesterday, I finally got a Lack's Flyer head badge.
Thank you *szathmarig*. Barry




barneyguey53@gmail.com


www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 5, 2019)

Do I really need to explain why?


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 5, 2019)

oldy57 said:


> Some nice Canadian badges.
> View attachment 1026500
> 
> View attachment 1026501
> ...



Love the B F Goodrich badge!


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 5, 2019)

catfish said:


> This is one of mine.



Peter Griffin?


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 5, 2019)

sm2501 said:


> View attachment 605105
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There's one that you certainly wouldn't see produced these days.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2019)

Just got this in the mail.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 29, 2019)

trustrust said:


> View attachment 1049574
> VIAREX



Do you have photos of the complete bike?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

Always buying head badges. barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-208-687-5319-home, 1-509-230-0613-cell


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

Always buying head badges. barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-208-687-5319-home, 1-509-230-0613-cell


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

Always buying head badges. barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-208-687-5319-home, 1-509-230-0613-cell


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

Always buying head badges. barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-208-687-5319-home, 1-509-230-0613-cell


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

Always buying head badges. barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-208-687-5319-home, 1-509-230-0613-cell


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

Always buying head badges. barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-208-687-5319-home, 1-509-230-0613-cell


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Nov 1, 2019)

-----

Le Greves of France, produced by Mercier -













-----


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 30, 2019)

Got this in the mail today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 30, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Just got this in the mail.
> View attachment 1071051





barnyguey said:


> Just got this in the mail.
> View attachment 1071051



  Schwinn knock off on left.


----------



## HPL (Jan 5, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Just got this in the mail.


----------



## HPL (Jan 5, 2020)

Assorted English marques.


----------



## HPL (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry, I thought the photos were better. Absolutely horrible resolution! I'll try better next time. I have a bunch of Dutch bike badges also.


----------



## HPL (Jan 7, 2020)

WWII era badge

I grew up about 45 miles from this shop.

"During World War II, Landry’s produces custom-built *“Challenge” Victory Bicycles*, made from refurbished frames and parts, to support local transportation — when gasoline and raw materials were rationed and bicycles were in high demand and short supply." from Landry's Bicycles website.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 7, 2020)

HPL said:


> View attachment 1120681
> WWII era badge
> 
> I grew up about 45 miles from this shop.
> ...



Here's another version of the Challenge badge.


----------



## HPL (Jan 7, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Here's another version of the Challenge badge.




Thanks for the example. Do you know the time frame when used?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 8, 2020)

HPL said:


> Thanks for the example. Do you know the time frame when used?



I thought it was the badge they used during WWII, but I read on their website it was the badge you posted. I'm not sure. Barry

I have two of the style I have, and have seen lots of them around. I've never seen a used one of the version you have.


----------



## HPL (Jan 8, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I thought it was the badge they used during WWII, but I read on their website it was the badge you posted. I'm not sure. Barry
> 
> I have two of the style I have, and have seen lots of them around. I've never seen a used one of the version you have.




  It is an unused "badge" I picked up thinking it was a "nameplate" attached to something, but not necessarily a bike. It is 3" in diameter and if used as a headbadge it would nearly wrap around a head tube. Also, it is apparently made of brass and not easily bent, very stiff for its thickness. I only interpreted it as a headbadge when seeing it named as such on the Landry's website, otherwise I would not have posted it on this thread. I personally believe that if used on a bike it was mounted flat and not fit to the curve of the tube. Examining the website example it shows clear marks from being mounted to something, but still a flat plate. Maybe mounted on the side of a tank? I have not seen a photo and/or picture of any of their bikes; not sure how long they actually "built" bikes. It seems like that company was primarily a retail and service company and never actually manufactured any bikes just "recycled"/refurbished existing makes. I'm curious as to what was "custom built" regarding these bikes: frame modifications, components, paint/finish, and/or accessories. I have not contacted the business, not sure that their present personnel would have that knowledge. I'd forward a photo of the badge you have; it would be a nice addition to their site. I appreciate your contributions.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks again Mike! Another beautiful badge. Barry






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613, Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2020)

Now I have two versions of the W and H Heavy Service 





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613, Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## rustyjones (Feb 16, 2020)

This badge wraps around the head tube


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 16, 2020)

rustyjones said:


> This badge wraps around the head tube
> 
> View attachment 1140921
> 
> View attachment 1140922



This is Wicked!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (May 12, 2020)

These are pretty rare. I call it the transitional badge. The last badge the Century Cycle Company had before the name Arnold Schwinn appeared on the badge. I don't know the story behind the change?






Always buying badges

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2020)

Any info on this Los Angles badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 30, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$
barneyguey53@gmail.com
Home 1-208-687-5319
Text my cell at 1-509-230-0613, calls don't come in because I live in the wood, but texting seems to work?


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 3, 2021)

GenuineRides said:


> *A few different ones*
> 
> The Hackett Diamond is cloisonne style, actually glass filled, from the 1890's.
> I just want to see the Iroqois bike...
> ...



Is that pierce badge for sale,  I have a 1901 cushion frame I been hunting a badge for


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 3, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1309771



That must be a pretty early Stover badge


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 3, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 251245
> 
> View attachment 251245



Badgeaholic lol, awesome collection


----------



## juvela (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (Mar 17, 2021)

My Scout


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (Mar 23, 2021)

View attachment 1378356


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 23, 2021)

Current favorite.  
Love the bare patina condition, 
the original red and blue colorway is a bit
harsh imho.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 25, 2021)

I've started collecting badges again. This is my current favorite.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 25, 2021)

Rocky Mountain Roadster


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2021)

Nice!
I suspect, that if Clyde Barrow rode a Roadmaster Supreme, that badge would’ve been his favorite as well.


----------



## juvela (Mar 25, 2021)

-----

this oddity came fitted to a Sears Spyder bicycle  of the 1960's

built by Murray

had never seen a Sears headplate such as this previously...





font reminiscent of something from Star Trek...


-----


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks to Mike I picked up this beautiful badge today. I can't wait to get it. Thank you Mike! Barry




I'm always looking for badges. $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 27, 2021)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## juvela (May 1, 2021)

-----

chanced upon this collection the other day in the course of a search for something unrelated...or so i thought...

holdings are organized alphabetically -





__





						Marken-, Steuerkopfschilder Fahrrad
					

Fahrradscheune in Mützingen, Markenspezifische Steuerkopfschilder



					www.scheunenfun.de
				





-----


----------



## barneyguey (May 2, 2021)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## juvela (May 2, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> View attachment 1402975View attachment 1402977
> 
> 
> Always buying badges $$$
> ...





-----

aeroplane depicted resembles a Gee Bee Racer -







-----


----------



## 62typhoon (May 6, 2021)

1938 CCM Crown...notice the Beaver!


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2021)

Here's another Canadian badge with a beaver on it





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## TCollen (May 12, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## onecatahula (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

View attachment 1642019


Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1642293



Nice badge


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1642019
> 
> Nice badge



Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1642294



Nice badge


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks!



Your welcome


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

catfish said:


> Your welcome



Anytime


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1642324



Nice badge


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Anytime



Cool


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1642275
> 
> View attachment 1642275



Nice badge


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice badge



Thanks!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1642290



I put that one on the grass when I took that photo. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> I put that one on the grass when I took that photo. Barry



One of my all time favorite badges!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2022)




----------

